# Do you know how to.....



## Jakey

So to get straight to the point. I want to make a certain juice. The only thing ive tasted thats exactly the flavour im going for is vapology's chilled mint. Its basically the exact mint taste as a hubbly mint flavour.

Please tell me somebody knows how I can replicate this juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

No idea.
And by that I mean I have absolute no idea what "hubbly" flavours are like...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

what concentrates do you have ?

i last smoked hubbly on campus..... back in the day... hahahaha

but im thinking its a mint and coolada blend that your after instead of menthol


----------



## Jakey

thats the issue, dont have any concentrates. want to know what to get  that is the only juice i want to make myself atm.


----------



## shaunnadan

i dont make anything with menthol so cant give you any tips on that. but coolada works wonders on fruity blends.

TFA pepermint may be your better option... i find the spearmint to be too "toothpaste" like. lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

ah okay cool, thanks. maybe il try get a sample of the juice im trying to replicate to you. then youd have a more informed idea


----------



## shaunnadan

Jakey said:


> ah okay cool, thanks. maybe il try get a sample of the juice im trying to replicate to you. then youd have a more informed idea



that could work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

You could also try Spearmint and Koolada

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

I've never had hubbly. Never. Don't know what that flavor tastes like, so sorry. No idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Closest I got to hubbly flavour was @Joey786 's mix of high voltage juices.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jakey

baksteen8168 said:


> Closest I got to hubbly flavour was @Joey786 's mix of high voltage juices.


thanks, where can i find those


----------



## baksteen8168

Jakey said:


> thanks, where can i find those


I would be lying if I told you, but I could try and ask in who has stock? I actually traded my stillare for a russian and that was what was in it.

@Joey786 - Could you maybe help out here?


----------



## Jakey

oh is high voltage juices a brand of juice. i thought thats what he named his DIY mixes. lol. coz the vapology chilled mint tastes exactly like al-fakher pipe mint.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Jakey said:


> oh is high voltage juices a brand of juice. i thought thats what he named his DIY mixes. lol. coz the vapology chilled mint tastes exactly like al-fakher pipe mint.


AFAIK it is a juice brand. I think he mixed the blue labled and green labled juices, but this was many many moons ago.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Jakey, I also miss some of those hubbly bubbly flavors.
Al-Fakher Apricot, 2 Apples and most of them were so awesome!
There was also a Banana and Milk flavor from Al-Sultan which was so delicious.
Hope you come right with your search bro!


----------



## Jakey

Thanks man, il keep searching, and when I figure it out will let u lot knw. Somebody must have alreadyfigired it out because as I mentioned earlier, theres already a juice that tastes exactly the same. Like EXACTLY. yoh if I can get this right.... Two rakaats shukr salaah!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Jakey, thanks bro! You could also try making your own. Take the hubbly bubbly tobacco, put it in a filter or tea bag and let it sit in jar with PG. Damn long process but if it works out lekker then you have your own NET juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

I can tell you that I know of one American company that makes shisha flavored juice, Starbuzz, I have one of their juices, called Exotic Black Mint. Its a very strong mint with anise. It smells insanely strong, and I haven't vaped it yet....I'm trying to decide which of my old tanks I want to dedicate it to, because I know I'll never get that smell out of the tank again! But you know, it smells great for all that. Sometimes you need a straight-up in your face juice....this would do it! Maybe I will vape it today and let you know what I think. (I'd actually forgotten I had the juice)
I used to love good Hookah pipe, in fact I still have my Khalil Mamoon sitting right here. I loved the Desi Murli and Nakhla and Saloom tobaks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CosmicGopher

Ok, I've tried the juice. To tell the truth I wasn't expecting much...I never much liked Starbuzz Shisha, too sickening sweet. But I put this Black Mist in one of my spare Freemax Starre tanks. And I'm actually liking this, yeah it's heavy on the mint and anise....but it's balanced nicely and I even think I catch a hint of vanilla in there. It's really growing on me...lol. I was never much of a mint e-liquid fan, but this...I'm really enjoying. I don't know if I could vape this all day. This might be a project for me to try to recreate...hmmm, tone down the mint and anise somewhat, some type of vanilla base...hmmm. I tell you what though, Jakey, if I could recreate Nakhla's Double Apple with anise, now that would be heaven!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey

I really wanna delve into the world of DIY but just haven't gotten down to doing it yet. And im sure with my background of being a chef il be able to whoop out some good juices. Maybe this can be my motivation to begin.


----------



## CosmicGopher

Having a Chef background would be a big advantage, yes. Definately! And seldom have I seen more helpful folks than on this forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey

@Jakey - I see that this is an older thread, but since it has been revived; @drew mentioned that he will probably be bringing some Inawera Shisha flavours in http://www.ecigssa.co.za/valley-vapour-flavour-log.t9824/page-20#post-346510. 
Perhaps you could ask him to bring in the Shisha Peppermint as well: http://www.inawera.com/eflavour-shisha-type-peppermint-cap-10-ml-p-1305.html

I see that the Vapeology juice that you refer to is described as "A Complex blend of spearmint and menthol". I have the Inawera Mix Mint (http://www.inawera.com/eflavour-mix-mint-10-ml-p-41.html) which definitely has some spearmint tones and it's a great concentrate. Perhaps a blend of that and the Shisha Peppermint or a blend of the Shisha and INW Spearmint (http://www.inawera.com/eflavour-spearmint-by-inawera-10-ml-p-728.html) could get close to what you are looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------

